# The Duties of Employers and Employees



## C. Matthew McMahon (Dec 11, 2005)

Most of the time employees are looking to work the least they can while making the most money, and Employers are trying to pay the least for the most work. These are Anti-biblical sentiments that are profoundly overthrown by Ephesians 6:5-9 alone.

Family Reformation Part 5, Masters and Slaves (Employers and Employees), Ephesians 6:5-9, by Dr. C. Matthew McMahon
http://www.christcovenantrpc.org/AudioSermons.htm

[Edited on 12-11-2005 by C. Matthew McMahon]


----------



## fredtgreco (Dec 11, 2005)

This is an issue that affects our witness for the gospel and its transforming power:

The Christian Employee's Handbook, 1 Peter 2:18-20, A Sermon by Fred Greco


----------



## C. Matthew McMahon (Dec 11, 2005)

Most assuredly it does. We have some people at work who misunderstand how a "witness" works and would rather be preaching the Gospel to people at work rather than accomplishing thier duty before thier Employer at work in working.


----------



## fredtgreco (Dec 11, 2005)

Absolutely, the works and behavior of the employee provide the arena in which the gospel is broadcast to the watching world.


----------



## BrianBowman (Dec 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by C. Matthew McMahon_
> Most assuredly it does. We have some people at work who misunderstand how a "witness" works and would rather be preaching the Gospel to people at work rather than accomplishing thier duty before thier Employer at work in working.



... in my observation most those who would "rather be preaching ..." are usually not preaching the Biblical Gospel anyway.


----------



## C. Matthew McMahon (Dec 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fredtgreco_
> Absolutely, the works and behavior of the employee provide the arena in which the gospel is broadcast to the watching world.




BIG AMEN!


----------



## CalsFarmer (Dec 12, 2005)

Being self employed I have had to really be careful about my work and my billing. So far everyone seems happy and I have lots of business and happy customers who rely on my expertise when they are purchasing or returning their aircraft. 

I do lots of little things at no charge for everyone....and I am always available 24/7, 365 for support. 

One time I did have to admonish someone who was supposed to be working on the paperwork but was spending time studying Gods Word at work. I have a Bible in my computer bag and will have it out sometimes if I am eating lunch...


----------



## blhowes (Dec 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by C. Matthew McMahon_
> Most assuredly it does. We have some people at work who misunderstand how a "witness" works and would rather be preaching the Gospel to people at work rather than accomplishing thier duty before thier Employer at work in working.


Enjoyed the sermon. Its interesting how prevalent the idea is that its ok to witness when you should be working. It seems like its the right thing to do, but...


----------



## WrittenFromUtopia (Dec 12, 2005)

Wonderful, wonderful topic.

Since I live in a town with a Seminary and Christian College, there are a lot of employees where I work who attend those schools. However, I can honestly say that they are the *worst* employees we have (and everyone else at work concurs wholeheartedly). They are lazy, arrogant, out of touch with reality and the world around them, seemingly with no decent social skills or without a clue of how to interact with "the world" on a practical basis.

It really bothers me to see how they act, knowing that their employers are aware of their professed faith. These are, of course, the kind of people that only care about evangelism ... right.


----------



## Bladestunner316 (Dec 12, 2005)

I have not listened to the sermon yet but I have never felt comfortable getting into evangelism at work. I always thought it more important I do my Job then evangelize. 

blade


----------

